# Empty tank, considering Discus ?. Help please



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an empty 55 gallon tank and considering getting some discus fish. I know they need soft acidic water any other info is massively welcome. How many could I get in a 55 gallon and are there any types that are hardy for a beginner of discus fish ?.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lots of water changes and high temp seem to be key for discus. Suggest a discus group or forum. http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forumdisplay.php?190-Southeast-Discus-Enthusiasts

If discus are like other cichlids, the hardiest will be a wild-looking fish that has been in the hobby for many generation, but is not line-bred for color of fins. In other words, the plain brown fish, not the albino or the glowing red one, but not wild caught either. Get some F3 or F4 from a breeder in your area so the fish will be acclimated to your water and not exposed to disease in a store. 

If they are like my angels, you could have a dozen small ones, but only about 2 pairs when they are full size and breeding.

"Severum" are often called "poor mans's discus", if your budget does not allow you to experiment with discus $, Heros efasciatus is a fish with similar requirements,but a rep as being easier and cheaper.

I have yet to the try discus, even though my water here is perfect for them and I am surrounded by breeders. The price and all the other fish I want to try have held me back.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually discus do not really need soft acid water...they do quite well here in cleveland ohio tap water.. even the fry do well in our tap water...
but yes ; they do prefer warmer temps..84-88 F...and frequent water changes..30% change 2-3 times a week..a well planted tank with a natural substrate and blacked out sides and back will help them to feel more comfortable and at ease..


----------

